# salary of pro riders?



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

got into a discussion with a friend of mine and he thinks pro riders don't make jack and I disagreed with him. He said the one exception of course is Shaun White who makes 9 mil a year from endorsements, etc. I don't mean "pro riders" who get free gear. I'm talking Lago, Vito, Terje, T. Rice, Davis & Kass...what do the top riders make a year? 

I made the argument that obviously they can't ride pro forever but after they're done they have great ops to work for the companies and are generally set for life and have one of the best jobs in the world....get paid to ride


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Enough to need agents...so it's got to be a decent amount.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Anywhere from just over 50k a year to a few million a season. I would guess the top pros are in the mid to high six figure range to a few million a season.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

good question, never really thought of the financial side of pro riders.. now I'm wondering as well.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Anywhere from just over 50k a year to a few million a season. I would guess the top pros are in the mid to high six figure range to a few million a season.


that's what i thought. I was like these guys aren't risking their lives and bodies for pennies. I know some people live for the ride but your not pushing your body and gravity to the limits in the X-games, olympics, and pro comps for nothing.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I saw the big checks some guys won in bigger contest (TTR/Dew tour), and I want to say they were like 50,000 first - 25,000 second - and 10,000 third. Plus on top of that they get paid by sponsors to show up. 

And Shaun White make a pretty penny. He did total a Lambo and has another one.

As for long term finances most get into the business side of snowboarding and either help run or own a company.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

henry06x said:


> As for long term finances most get into the business side of snowboarding and either help run or own a company.



It's the same as in any modern televised sport, as soon as your not hot shit, your dog shit and off the payroll. As a rule of thumb I think it's safe to say most riders in the pro/semi-professional league are no where near millionaires, with the exception of maybe 10 guys. Most people who are not in that super pro league are still holding down a 9-5 to make ends meet.


----------



## comclovin (Mar 30, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> It's the same as in any modern televised sport, as soon as your not hot shit, your dog shit and off the payroll. As a rule of thumb I think it's safe to say most riders in the pro/semi-professional league are no where near millionaires, with the exception of maybe 10 guys. Most people who are not in that super pro league are still holding down a 9-5 to make ends meet.


Completely agree! I recall reading somewhere Mr. White nets between $10-15 Million a year. Definitely the exception, not the rule for our sport.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

henry06x said:


> I think I saw the big checks some guys won in bigger contest (TTR/Dew tour), and I want to say they were like 50,000 first - 25,000 second - and 10,000 third. Plus on top of that they get paid by sponsors to show up.
> 
> And Shaun White make a pretty penny. He did total a Lambo and has another one.
> 
> As for long term finances most get into the business side of snowboarding and either help run or own a company.


Before I ever started snowboarding, the only guy I could recognize was SW and I actually knew him more for skateboarding than snowboarding. Mainly from the olympics. I was driving in Solana Beach and up comes a Lambo. It drives by and all I can see was red hair filling the whole fucking window. I ask my (now) wife, was that Shaun White? As she was into wintersports more than me she said yup that's him.

It was a lighter than baby blue Lambo if I recall correctly. Is that the one he crashed?

SW is raking in the millions that's for sure. head and shoulders above everyone else.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I hope they make more than 50k a year, if I was that good I wouldn't do it for 50k a year. I would hope minimum is 150k-250k a year. 

The sponsors make so much money off these pros, there is no reason they shouldn't be making 6 figure salaries.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> I hope they make more than 50k a year, if I was that good I wouldn't do it for 50k a year. I would hope minimum is 150k-250k a year.
> 
> The sponsors make so much money off these pros, there is no reason they shouldn't be making 6 figure salaries.


The thing is so many people want to do it, if you want too much, and you're not a star, next guy inline will do it for half.

The smart rider will diversify and look for sound, business opportunities. The really good riders will just eventually get paid regardless.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Before I ever started snowboarding, the only guy I could recognize was SW and I actually knew him more for skateboarding than snowboarding. Mainly from the olympics. I was driving in Solana Beach and up comes a Lambo. It drives by and all I can see was red hair filling the whole fucking window. I ask my (now) wife, was that Shaun White? As she was into wintersports more than me she said yup that's him.
> 
> It was a lighter than baby blue Lambo if I recall correctly. Is that the one he crashed?
> 
> SW is raking in the millions that's for sure. head and shoulders above everyone else.


Not sure just read about it. Didn't see the color or anything.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

djsaad1 said:


> I hope they make more than 50k a year, if I was that good I wouldn't do it for 50k a year. I would hope minimum is 150k-250k a year.
> 
> The sponsors make so much money off these pros, there is no reason they shouldn't be making 6 figure salaries.


that's no joke. i make 6 figures and get 30 days in a year but don't sacrifice my body and life for it and don't have to worry about my future salary. if i was making 50k a year would def think twice about hurling my body down the mountain


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> that's no joke. i make 6 figures and get 30 days in a year but don't sacrifice my body and life for it and don't have to worry about my future salary. if i was making 50k a year would def think twice about hurling my body down the mountain


It's the love of it. You may not but there are kids doing it for free just because they love it and want to get better. It no different from high school/college football, hockey, lecross or whatever. Kids are doing it for free and could get seriously injured, paralyzed or die for just the pure love of their sport. Amature car racers. You see it all over.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

surferbum21 said:


> got into a discussion with a friend of mine and he thinks pro riders don't make jack and I disagreed with him. He said the one exception of course is Shaun White who makes 9 mil a year from endorsements, etc. I don't mean "pro riders" who get free gear. I'm talking Lago, Vito, Terje, T. Rice, Davis & Kass...what do the top riders make a year?
> 
> I made the argument that obviously they can't ride pro forever but after they're done they have great ops to work for the companies and are generally set for life and have one of the best jobs in the world....get paid to ride


Top tier pro's maybe make about 50g's in endorsements if they have a good agent the rest comes from contest winnings.

Typical pros make 15 to 35k a year depending on sponsors and contracts.

Short of it all get an agent and market the shit out of yourself cause otherwise you aren't making shit. Snowboarders and skiers are probably the most under paid professional athletes in the world.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> It's the same as in any modern televised sport, as soon as your not hot shit, your dog shit and off the payroll. As a rule of thumb I think it's safe to say most riders in the pro/semi-professional league are no where near millionaires, with the exception of maybe 10 guys. Most people who are not in that super pro league are still holding down a 9-5 to make ends meet.


This is why I support certain brands over others. Take Jamie Lynn for example, if you watch his part in Powder and Rails you will see that he has had the same sponsers from back in the day when he was untouchable. People like Dragon, Lib-Tech, and others still have his back and still sponser him even though he's not on top anymore. And back then they barely made enough to make a living on.

People should take the time to watch the Powder and Rails series and get to know the OG's of this sport. The people that did it all for the fun and advancement of the sport and didn't make anything doing it. They had a passion for snowboarding that is hard to match today. People should be familiar with Brushie, Lynn, Salasnek, Iguchi, Ranquet, Roach, Sanders, and all the other pioneers of the sport. Without them the athletes today wouldn't have the freedom to do films like Brain Farm's and just go out in the back country like Jones does. 

But, yes, professional snowboarders should make a mil or so a year, because they only have a small window to make their make and enough money to last them the rest of their life, because most of them will have normal jobs just like the rest of us after it is all said and done.

BTW, you can watch the whole series for free online.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Top tier pro's maybe make about 50g's in endorsements if they have a good agent the rest comes from contest winnings.
> 
> Typical pros make 15 to 35k a year depending on sponsors and contracts.
> 
> Short of it all get an agent and market the shit out of yourself cause otherwise you aren't making shit. Snowboarders and skiers are probably the most under paid professional athletes in the world.


From the few top tier pros I have met, this is true.... There may be 8-10 that make 6 figures and a couple tha make 7..... I'll be happy working a a nurse making low 6 figures and getting 50-60 days of riding..... If I could make my wage a a pro I probably would do it just cause I like the travel and love riding....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If I could make $50k a year riding pro, I'd do it in a heartbeat. The older I get, the more I realize that money ain't everything.

You don't get to take all this shit with you when you leave this shitty world. All you have at the end of your life are the experiences you had and the relationships you forged. We all end up dead either way.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

some people make maybe 5k-10k and just do the contest circuit and maybe film. 

Solo Film/rail guys can make much less. 

Doing it for the love.. not the money. But, You bet if the money comes along though, people are grabbing it and passing it around...for sure.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw. I have an old friend I have lost touch with but tried to keep track in the media. He is about 35 and has been riding 'pro' in breck for about 15 years. Most of you have probably never heard of him. He has always had 2 jobs in addition to alot of physical (building kickers, hiking, collecting ice in the summer for urban setups) and office type labor (self promotion, photoshop, photography, etc) required to support professional snowboarding. If you know him you know he is one of Colorado's premier back country riders, not to mention someone who will shovel ice all summer to get a rail shot too. Pretty sure he still has to scrounge and work his fucking ass off besides riding, but he is one of few guys our age doing double corks and shit and living the life.

SW, T.Rice and their ilk represent about 1% of a 99% blue collar sport. You kids may have learned to 360 but don't quit your job at [enter shitty job here] just yet.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Brent Meyer?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I knew you would know him BA, suprised if many else did, was trying to give just a little anonymity, as name dropping wasn't my point.

And we are out of touch. Badass dude tho. You guys bros?

I seen some ads of his for a new outerwear company in Colorado Snowboarding mag. Always encouraging to know he's still killing it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh God... don't get BA started on Colorado Snowboarding magazine.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Oh God... don't get BA started on Colorado Snowboarding magazine.


now i'm curious! it keeps ending up in the shitter at work...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Basically they're a bunch of fucktards. I'm sure he can elaborate in more detail. Their heavy involvement with the original Snowboard on the Rocks was all the proof I needed. I'm not sure I've ever witnessed a more public epic failure in my life.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I see Brent around from time to time and we'll talk and shit but he's a busy guy with the wife, kid, and work. I wouldn't call us bro's more acquaintances that have mutual friends. I'll give him credit he still gets after it.

I don't even want to talk about Snowboner Colorado those guys just need to disappear. All the tools they have in front of them and they can't put out a good magazine. It's whatever they want to get drunk and coked out and party and not be professional so be it. Must be nice to have Mommy and Daddy's money to fund a project like that.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Cool dude. The kid is a new addition (fars i knew)! Good for them.

Funny about that mag, it shows up on a giant pile of community schwag, business cards and other awesome mags like herlife. Its pretty awesome for a free shitter mag! Not much content tho.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Maybe someone should start a magazine to appeal to the Trustafarian demographic ... I'm sure you could make a killing. It could be centered around snowboard related shit in it but also articles about semi-exotic places to visit during the off season as well as other ways to continue living like college.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

henry06x said:


> It's the love of it. You may not but there are kids doing it for free just because they love it and want to get better. It no different from high school/college football, hockey, lecross or whatever. Kids are doing it for free and could get seriously injured, paralyzed or die for just the pure love of their sport. Amature car racers. You see it all over.


Agreed. but what i am getting at is I can make that kind of money and still ride a shit ton. I'm not going to sacrifice my body possibly killing myself or paralyzing myself like some do to try and make it to that level to make a mere $50k a year. I will admit I am extremely lucky and have made a job for myself where I get 3 months off straight a year to spend in the mountains. Now if I wasn't making 6 figures a year and not get to do that I would definately be saying yah I'd love to make $50k a year snowboarding


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nsane1 said:


> This is why I support certain brands over others. Take Jamie Lynn for example, if you watch his part in Powder and Rails you will see that he has had the same sponsers from back in the day when he was untouchable. People like Dragon, Lib-Tech, and others still have his back and still sponser him even though he's not on top anymore. And back then they barely made enough to make a living on.
> 
> People should take the time to watch the Powder and Rails series and get to know the OG's of this sport. The people that did it all for the fun and advancement of the sport and didn't make anything doing it. They had a passion for snowboarding that is hard to match today. People should be familiar with Brushie, Lynn, Salasnek, Iguchi, Ranquet, Roach, Sanders, and all the other pioneers of the sport. Without them the athletes today wouldn't have the freedom to do films like Brain Farm's and just go out in the back country like Jones does.
> 
> ...


thanks for heads up. i'm gonna have to google search that. i love old school films. amazes me the evolution of any sport.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> thanks for heads up. i'm gonna have to google search that. i love old school films. amazes me the evolution of any sport.


No prob, you can fond them at Online Video Documentaries and Films | VICE Video | United States 
Just search for Powder and Rails in the search box top right of main page.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

surferbum21 said:


> Agreed. but what i am getting at is I can make that kind of money and still ride a shit ton. I'm not going to sacrifice my body possibly killing myself or paralyzing myself like some do to try and make it to that level to make a mere $50k a year. I will admit I am extremely lucky and have made a job for myself where I get 3 months off straight a year to spend in the mountains. Now if I wasn't making 6 figures a year and not get to do that I would definately be saying yah I'd love to make $50k a year snowboarding



What do you do? Can't be a teacher making 6 figures... accountant?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

turbospartan said:


> What do you do? Can't be a teacher making 6 figures... accountant?


Street Pharmacist


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Street Pharmacist


That's definitely my new placeholder for "drug dealer" :thumbsup:


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Street Pharmacist


haha i like that one. nah i'm a landscaper by day. fight crime by night. started when i was 16 now have 5 fulltime employees. work my ass of 9 months out of the year and play for 3. live in oklahoma. if i hadn't started this business here and done so good with it i'd def be in my home away from home...CO


----------

